# What wood stain / varnish is safe to use?



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Thinking of using plywood or something similar as backing for a viv stack and want to seal it up properly.

So, what type of stain / varnish / other is safe for use with snakes?

Or is any safe as long as it's dried out completly?

Any advice and help greatly appreciated

:2thumb:

Paul


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i build vivs from plywood, you can stain it using any stain, after i have stained mine i give then a few coats of heat and water resistant floor varnish, and then leave them to air for a week then put the bulbs, heat mats any heating stuff in the viv with them on for a couple of days to make sure the heat doesn't bring out any nasty fumes.


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers for that :2thumb:

Was goinig to go for a water soluable stain and then a yatch varnish, but wanted to check first.

Cracking vivs on your site mate, Stunning!!

:2thumb:

Paul


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

no probs. thanks for the kind words.


----------

